# Lire et modifier fichier .odt



## Twister59 (13 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, y a t'il une app permettant d'ouvrir  et de modifier des fichiers open office (.odt). J'ai tester OOreader il ouvre bien les fichier .odt mais ne permet pas de les modifier. Merci


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2014)

si tu as internet sur ton ipad , un compte incluant suite bureautique le fait
par exemple compte google et sa suite bureautique qui ouvre des odt puis  permet de les modifier


----------



## Twister59 (13 Novembre 2014)

Je serais par moment sans connexion internet cest pour ca que je préfèrerais avoir une app qui puisse faire les modifs sur des .odt mais apparement sa cours pas les rues sur iOS des apps de ce genre :/


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2014)

je donnais juste une solution de "contournement"


----------



## Gwen (13 Novembre 2014)

Demande à la personne qui t'envoie les fichiers de les mètres dans un format "standard" et non un truc propriétaire et fermé comme Open Office.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Demande à la personne qui t'envoie les fichiers de les mètres dans un format "standard" et non un truc propriétaire et fermé comme Open Office.


odt est un format standard !
c'est plutot en face que certaines autres suites ne gerent pas ce format...opensource !


----------



## Gwen (13 Novembre 2014)

Si personne ne le gère, ce n'est pas standard. Txt c'est standard, RTF a peu prêt. ODT, DOC, PAGE et consort, la, on sort du standard. 

Il faut savoir s'adapter aussi, les "bénévoles d'Open Office devraient faire une version mobile de leur suite. Ou peut être sont'ils en train d'essayer d'y ajouter un part feu ?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2014)

parmi les " personne ne le gère" 

Microsoft Office  ou la suite  Google  gerent les odt

par contre coté iOS ou Mac ( Pages)....
--
je te concede que personne ne se sert  de Microsoft Office ni google...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Novembre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Si personne ne le gère, ce n'est pas standard. Txt c'est standard, RTF a peu prêt. ODT, DOC, PAGE et consort, la, on sort du standard.
> 
> Il faut savoir s'adapter aussi, les "bénévoles d'Open Office devraient faire une version mobile de leur suite. Ou peut être sont'ils en train d'essayer d'y ajouter un part feu ?



Tu te trompes Gwen. LOpen Document Format est plus quun standard, cest une norme.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDocument

Maintenant, une applications iOS pour gérer les formats ODF serait bienvenue. Dans la situation actuelle, autant travailler en OpenXML (docx), qui est aussi un standard et une norme.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2014)

peut être que le développement de l'OS mobile Mozilla aura un effet, peut etre
( je suis pas optimiste là dessus)


----------



## Gwen (14 Novembre 2014)

Une norme peu suivie ne sert à rien. Tant que l'on ne pourra pas ouvrir facilement ce genre de fichier partout ça ne sera pas une vraie norme, juste une bonne idée de quelques illuminés comme le communisme en son temps.

Si c'était si simple, Twister ne se poserait pas de question concernant ses fichiers ODT.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2014)

A propos de "" non suivi"

tu as regardé la part de marché de WORD ( qui gere l'odt) par rapport à Pages ( qui ne le gere pas) ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Novembre 2014)

Du coup, si Word gère l'ODT, il suffit d'avoir Microsoft Word sur son appareil non ?

En plus, c'est gratuit.


----------



## Twister59 (20 Novembre 2014)

Word veut sans cesse que je m'inscrive a leur "truc" alors je laisse tomber je vais essayer de trouver un autre moyen. 

Merci pour votre aide en tout cas


----------

